# where is the gas release



## memyselfandi (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a 1985 nissan 300zx without the owners manual and I can't find the gas tank release button can anyone help me out.


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Bottom left side of your driver seat.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Lever is the same as the rear hatch release, only you push it down.

I have an owners manual for an 85 300 ZX if you are interested. $25.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why would you charge someone for it when he can just go download it. I don't know the link but i know many people on this site can give you a link for the owners manual dowload. 25$? lol


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Denass121 said:


> Why would you charge someone for it when he can just go download it. I don't know the link but i know many people on this site can give you a link for the owners manual dowload. 25$? lol


I've never seen the OWNERS MANUAL available for download. Where did you see it?


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone posted it a while ago, i dont remember which thread but i could of swore someone had a link to download it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that was the service manual, big difference between that and a owners manual


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> that was the service manual, big difference between that and a owners manual


Oops my bad then. Prolly can still find it for download somewhere.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

let us know when u find that


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, it is not anywhere to down load and that is why people sell and people buy them!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> Yes, it is not anywhere to down load and that is why people sell and people buy them!


we already told him, no need to repeat wat was said


----------

